# Late Summer Project



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

We did this job in August. It was a 2500 square foot of finished space home. They baught it from heavy smokers. I was referred by their home inspector to do the Cleaning (clean all walls and trim, clean all floors, steam clean carpets, clean windows, clean inside cupboars etc.) Wallpaper removal in every room, trim instalations, major plaster repairs, paint all windows and jams, paint all ceilings with 2 coats of flat oil, prime and paint walls with 2 coats latex, paint basement floors, whitewash wwainscoting and painting of all doors. Needless to say it was a good job contract to get. I have a ton more pictures somewhere, when I get them I will post a part 2. Just a few:
This room was stripped of an aluminum trim clued to the wall, Plaster repaird, painted and whitewashed.


----------

